#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  passieve VGA splitter

## LuxProDeo

Beste mensen,

Heeft iemand hier ervaring met het passief splitten van VGA signaal?

Dus gewoon met een dom Y-verloopje van 1x naar 2x VGA, voor output.

Kwam een dergelijk verloopje tegen, dus ik vroeg me af of dit zo kan, passief dus, en hoeveel keer je dit kunt doen tot het signaal te zwak of anderszins onbruikbaar wordt?

LuxProDeo

----------


## vasco

Bij het inrichten van een stand op een beurs (in de top een 21" CRT-scherm en op de desk een 15" TFT-scherm) voor demo's, eerst vanaf de computer een Y-splitter gebruikt naar de 17" en 21". Ik was erg blij dat ik een splitter/versterker bij me had voor dit doel  :Wink: 

Ik vond de kwaliteit niet goed genoeg. Maar een deel van het verlies zal er zeker ook aan liggen wat de kabelafstand is van bron naar doel.

----------


## Radar

Zelfde ervaringen als vasco heb ik.
In filmzaaltje y splitter voor in de zaal met beeldscherm en midden in de zaal een beamer.
Het verschil zonder en met splitter is zeker merkbaar maar voor de meeste mensen niet storend.
Ik haal hem der wel altijd tussenuit als ik presentatie moet doen.

----------


## dokter dB

Hee jorg,
als je het correct (met passief weerstandsnetwerk) doet krijg je 6 db verlies. Als de onvanger een inputgain heeft om weer naar 1V te gaan zou het redelijk verliesvrij moeten gaan.... 
Is het allemaal 75ohm coaxiaal? de zender moet 75 ohm blijven zien, dus bij de zenderkant een splitje met in elke tak 75 ohm in serie met de coax, dat zal beter werken dan "koud" aan elkaar, dan heb je nl last van reflecties in langere kabels... 
Dit geld als alles inderdaad coaxiaal is, heb nl geen verstand van beeld...  :Smile: 

heb ook wel eens die computerschermsplitters gezien (RGB kabel oid) daar hangt alles koud aan elkaar maar dat is geen composietsignaal....

----------


## LuxProDeo

Hoi Barney! Alles okee?

Weet eigenlijk niet precies hoe een standaard VGA signaal is opgebouwd, daarom vroeg ik me ook af of zo'n passief y-splitje werkt. Maar te zien aan de reacties (waarvoor dank!) levert 1 zo'n split al zichtbaar kwaliteitsverlies op, en ik moet iets in elkaar zetten met 2 bronnen en op elke bron 4 monitors. Als het signaal VGA blijft zal dat dus sowieso via 2 actieve splitter/booster apparaten moeten, had ik eigenlijk al verwacht (maar weet ook niet veel van video), en de reacties bevestigen dit.

't Is wel een beetje een dilemma: moet van 2 computers elk het signaal naar 4 monitors sturen. Aan een hele berg 17" VGA CRT monitoren kan ik gratis komen (vanwege een grote update naar TFT), alleen zijn de splitters en kabels voor VGA ongetwijfeld flink prijzig.

Kan ook twee videokaarten met een TV Out in die computers zetten, en die dan verdelen met goedkope videokabels en goedkope analoge splitter/boosters, maar ja, dan moet ik er dus 8 tv/video monitoren bij kopen. Plus dat de kwaliteit ongetwijfeld beter is als het VGA blijft.

Maar wellicht dat deze post in het video forum nog geniale invallen of tips voor betaalbaar VGA splitten oplevert  :Wink: 

LuxProDeo

----------


## laserguy

@dokter dB:
inderdaad: VGA is ook coaxiaal maar dan wel per kleur: de R,G, en B lijntjes moeten worden afgesloten op 75 Ohms. Dat is dus de reden waarom passief splitten niet goed werkt (omdat die Taiwanezen gewoon de boel aan elkaar flikkeren). Dit is tevens de reden waarom je met een dure (en dikkere, want per kleur een echt mini 75 Ohms coaxje) VGA kabel je signaal over tientallen meters kunt versturen zonder kwaliteitsverlies (moet je met die dunne beige goedkope kabeltjes niet doen).
Videosplitters heb je in alle prijsklassen. Ik gebruik zelf de meest eenvoudige actieve die ik ooit heb kunnen kopen. Had reeds een bandbreedte van 250MHz en dat is meer dan voldoende voor een standaard resolutie. Ik heb die destijds maar ongeveer 50.00,- betaald maar het verschil met een passieve splitter is echt frappant.
TV out is echt slecht voor computerbeelden weer te geven als er tekst moet zijn. Dit is goed voor een filmpje af te spelen maar Windows tekst wordt gewoon onleesbaar. Er zijn ook gigantische verschillen tussen de kwaliteiten van de TV-outs. De convertorchip is meestal wel dezelfde (Connexant is nogal populair) maar de kwaliteit van de elektronica errond is soms om te huilen en zorgt er door weerom slecht printontwerp, besparing op onderdelen, ... dat sommige zwart/wit overgangen op een scoopbeeld echt under- en overshoots vertonen dat het niet leuke meer is. Dit houdt dan voor je beeld in dat je contrastrijke overgangen meer dan 1 keer naast elkaar ziet. Dus een zwarte lijn op witte achtergrond zie je een keer als zwarte lijn (meestal ook nog flink gekarteld door de omrekenprocedure van VGA naar TV resolutie, weinig aan te doen) en daarnaast zie je dan nog eens diezelfde lijn zijn broertjes een paar keer in steeds lichter wordende grijstinten (schaduwbeelden, spookbeelden, ...)

----------


## Dave

Naar 4 monitoren passief splitten gaat je niet lukken, tenzij je genoegen neemt met een (ontzettend) slecht beeld. Een vga-splitter kost je echt de kop niet, ik denk dat lange vga-kabels een stuk duurder gaan worden.

Voor een 2-voudige
http://www.mcsnet.nl/nl/dept_78.html

Voor een 4-voudige
http://www.eijlander.nl/article.php?...35c590edf05f29

133 euries inclusief BTW, vind ik echt meevallen.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dave_
> Voor een 4-voudige
> http://www.eijlander.nl/article.php?...35c590edf05f29
> 
> 133 euries inclusief BTW, vind ik echt meevallen.



Bedankt voor de tip, dit vind ik ook nog wel meevallen, had via een snelle nog niet erg goede zoekactie alleen nog wat veel hogere prijzen gezien (bij een importeur van Kramer volgens mij).

LuxProDeo

----------

